# Wilcox Wants To Go To New Jersey



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Just heard this on NBA Fastbreak, he wants out of L.A. and wants to be traded to New Jersey.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He did hint after the first game with the Nets that he would like to go to a team like the Nets so this comes really as no surprise. But Baylor himself said that the Nets have no one that interests the Clippers.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Great... 
well as I said in another trade we're currently weak at backup PF/C so we'll have to trade for another big... don't know what NJ would have to offer though. Maybe a 3 team trade?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> He did hint after the first game with the Nets that he would like to go to a team like the Nets so this comes really as no surprise. But Baylor himself said that the Nets have no one that interests the Clippers.


The report said the Clips are working with his agent to get a deal done.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This should be interesting. Coach Frank has less patience for dumb mistakes and missed defensive assignments than Dunleavy.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

:gopray:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy coming to LA then?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> Uncle Cliffy coming to LA then?


I can't see Thorn giving him up, but then again, Thorn hasn't done anything I consider logical in several months.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> The report said the Clips are working with his agent to get a deal done.



Interesting.

The deal must be good or the Wilcox situation must be real bad.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

What time is that show on again? I forgot.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Wilcox 2.8 Million salary so the Nets can give up contracts between 2.24 Million and 3.5 Million


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

only player i want from them is krstic, nothing less


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> only player i want from them is krstic, nothing less


That would be the ideal trade for us.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> only player i want from them is krstic, nothing less


Yeah, that will happen 

Unless KG was coming to the Nets, Krstic isn't getting traded.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> only player i want from them is krstic, nothing less


Throw in the Minny 1st rounder 

I can only dream, we won't get Krstic, Kidd, VC or RJ. Uncle Cliffy + Wright for Wilcox + McCarty


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

As long as we get rid of McCarty I'm happy... a little bit of addition by subtraction although fortunately we haven't seen much of Walter lately outside of garbage time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nets don't have anyone good to offer. To trade Wilcox to the Nets doesn't seem logical unless a 3rd team is involved. Forget Marc Jackson he is getting overpaid to put up bad numbers.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> As long as we get rid of McCarty I'm happy... a little bit of addition by subtraction although fortunately we haven't seen much of Walter lately outside of garbage time.


ya i doubt anyone wants him to play more than garbage time. and i heard we might get cliffy, and at this point of his career, isnt he just a slightly better version of McCarty? both have similar game, and we already have a McCarty, we dont need a counterpart


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> ya i doubt anyone wants him to play more than garbage time. and i heard we might get cliffy, and at this point of his career, isnt he just a slightly better version of McCarty? both have similar game, and we already have a McCarty, we dont need a counterpart


No. Cliff Robinson is actually playing and playing very good, whereas Walter isn't even playing. I don't expect Cliff to be involved in the trade.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

strange that, if the report is true, he would annouce this to the world. Not sure what good he thinks it will do to him. Might make other teams know that he only wants to go there, thus lowering his value, since the nets know other teams probably dont want him, lowering what the nets would offer the clippers. Probably some behind the scene actions here. With wilcox play of late, and with rebraca's injuries, i almost think the clippers are inclined to keep him for the year, unless they are BOTh 100% certain he will go somewhere else next year because of overpayment, AND they can get something decent in return.

If youre wondering about contracts on the nets side, if it was a 1 for 1 swap, (draft picks of course could be added), the following salaries match up:
Jeff McCinnis
Cliff Robinson Thats it.

If its wilcox for two nets players, it would be:
1.Cliff Robinson PLUS EITHER Linton Johnson OR Lamond Murray
2. Scott Padgett PLUS EITHER the above two same players, OR Antoine Wright, OR Zoran Planinic, OR Jacque Vaughn
3.No way does nets include Nenad in the deals, so i wont include him in a 2 player deal, even though the salaries match
4. Antoine Wright plus Zoran Planinic OR Jacque Vaughn OR Linton Johnson OR Lamond Murray. 

If its Wilcox for three players (which wouldnt seem possible unless the clippers cut walter , it would be:
1. Scott Padgett and Lamond Murray and Linton Johnson
2. Antoine Wright plus the above players
3. Zoran Planinic plus the above players
4. Jacque Vaughn plus the above players

If its Wilcox plus Mccarty for ONE guy, it could be:
1. Jeff McInnis

If its Wilcox plus Mccarty for TWO guys, it could be:
1. Everything about in the one above with wilcox for 2 guys PLUS:
2. Cliff Robinson PLUS Scott Padgett, OR Antoine Wright, OR Zoran Planinic OR Jacque Vaughn.
3. Jeff Mcinnis PLUS Linton Johnson OR Lamond Murray

If its Wilcox plus Rebraca plus Mccarty for 1 player, it could be:
1. Jason Collins

If its wilcox plus rebraca plus mccarty for 2 players, it could be:
1. Jason Collins plus Clifford Robinson
2. Marc Jackson plus Jeff Mccinis OR Cliff Robinson

If its wilcox plus rebraca plus mccarty for 3 players, it could be:
1. Marc Jackson and Scott Padgett and: Antoine Wright or Lamond Murray or Linton Johnson or Jacque Vaughn or Zoran Planinic


Actually the 3 for 3 swap would give about 1000 combos, and im getting tired of looking this up. Again, with any of these days that is too in favor of the nets (almost all of them, hahaha), the nets could throw in number 1 or number 2 picks to sweeten the pot without affecting the salary cap rules.

Nothing really jumps out to me as something i would do. MAYBE marc jackson, scott paddgett, and antoine wright, but honestly i dont like that because it would mean either less minutes for singleton, or at least 2 of those guys always being on inactive list.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> Nothing really jumps out to me as something i would do. MAYBE marc jackson, scott paddgett, and antoine wright, but honestly i dont like that because it would mean either less minutes for singleton, or at least 2 of those guys always being on inactive list.


:laugh: 

Don't hold your breath on that one, friend.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

One thing that I don't get is why are the Clippers letting Wilcox decide on where he will go. If we wants to be traded that is fine but trade him to another team. The Nets are not good trade partners, Baylor already pointed that out weeks ago.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I didnt comment on the feesibility of that trade. I was just saying that out of all the trades that would work money wise, nothing really jumped out at me as something that really favored the clippers, except maybe that one, and even still im not sure it would be an advantage for the clipps, let alone considering if the nets would be intersted. Basically im saying what others have been saying for a while. Unless the clippers just are desperate, theres really nothing the nets have to offer the clippers, unless its someone absolutely ridiculous like nenad, or adding like 2 number one picks to the deal...something i dont see the nets doing


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

At this point, I'd love to get Reggie Evans up from Seattle or Childress from Atlanta for Wilcox, not Uncle Cliffy


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well....i like him ...but...if we can get rid of him and get someone that helps us i say do it...

and yea dman Mcarty is a waste of a seat on the bench hahah dump him too


hopefully Wilcox's recent good play....ups his value and a team gives up more hahaha  


Cliff....hmmmm nice vet...but havent seem him play recently to really judge if i would want him


but yeah ...if a 3rd team was involved then something might be brewing   

anyone know when the trade deadline is?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> only player i want from them is krstic, nothing less


I wouldn't want Krstic. Even the Nets fans are admitting he's soft. You won't get very far with a lump of tofu to clog the middle. Kaman is twice as good as Krstic.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

WTChan said:


> I wouldn't want Krstic. *Even the Nets fans are admitting he's soft.* You won't get very far with a lump of tofu to clog the middle. Kaman is twice as good as Krstic.


That isn't an accurate statement. The people that state that are a very small minority.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> That isn't an accurate statement. The people that state that are a very small minority.


And they aren't even _Nets_ fans.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

this trade works under CBA, would LAC fans do it???


NJ gets: wilcox, eric piatkowski

Chicago gets: Marc Jackson, 2nd round pick of NJ

LAC gets: antoine wright, malik allen


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> this trade works under CBA, would LAC fans do it???
> 
> 
> NJ gets: wilcox, eric piatkowski
> ...


As a Nets fan, I would do it. It corrects two errors by Thorn this offseason and we keep our #1 picks.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Antonio Davis for Joe Johnson works, maybe the Knicks should pick up the phone.



With Rebraca constantly being on IR, you can't trade Wilcox and not get a big man back.

We have no use for Wright, he can't get the warmups off on the Nets, why would he play on our team?

He's this year's Luke Jackson, I could hear the bust noise when they announced they drafted him.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I probably shouldn't ask this, but how would you guys like McInnis?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Chaser 55 said:


> I probably shouldn't ask this, but how would you guys like McInnis?


We dont thats why he doesnt play for us anymore..... go ask the Cavs board. lol


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Chaser 55 said:


> I probably shouldn't ask this, but how would you guys like McInnis?


I'm trying to figure out why you'd even waste the time with that one.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why you'd even waste the time with that one.


 that's why I said "I probably shouldn't ask this, but"


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

as far fetched as this is and as stupid as it may seem to some of you ....


I REALLY MISS PIKE  

he was our one reliable outside threat, and sucks that we dont have him anymore....and he is not 

even being used by the bulls.......he doesnt even play....having him would be great...but who knows


he never really was falling off with us...


does anyone else besides me, miss Pike....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dont need mcciniss at all when we have three healthy PG's. Although mciniss sure knew how to throw an alley oop unlike our current PG's. 

I wish the nets had someone decent that we would want. Their only decent guys are all untouchables


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What about this:

L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Chris Wilcox
6-10 PF from Maryland
4.7 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.9 minutes 
Walter McCarty
6-8 SF from Kentucky
1.5 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 8.1 minutes 
Incoming 
Clifford Robinson
6-10 PF from Connecticut
6.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.1 apg in 23.0 minutes 
J.R. Smith
6-6 SG from St. Benedict's Prep (HS)
9.3 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 21.2 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +9.2 ppg, +0.4 rpg, and +1.7 apg. 


New Jersey Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Clifford Robinson
6-10 PF from Connecticut
6.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.1 apg in 23.0 minutes 
Antoine Wright
6-7 SF from Texas A&M
1.4 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 7.7 minutes 
Incoming 
Chris Wilcox
6-10 PF from Maryland
4.7 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.9 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -2.8 ppg, -0.6 rpg, and -1.1 apg. 


New Orleans Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
J.R. Smith
6-6 SG from St. Benedict's Prep (HS)
9.3 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 21.2 minutes 
Incoming 
Walter McCarty
6-8 SF from Kentucky
1.5 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 8.1 minutes 
Antoine Wright
6-7 SF from Texas A&M
1.4 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 0.4 apg in 7.7 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -6.4 ppg, +0.2 rpg, and -0.6 apg.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> What about this:
> 
> L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> ...



That would be nice/ok for the Clippers but doesn't make sense for the Hornets as they want a good/decent big man not one that sucks like McCarty and Wright also has been a disappointment for the Nets..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Whoops, forgot two parts of it...they could send marc jackson to the hornets for size, and clippers could send rebraca to the nets. 

jackson was doing better than anderson before anderson got suspended i believe. I dont know how "good" of a big guy the hornets want, but i dont think there are many decent guys on the block now. So if they really have soured on smith, maybe they just unload him for what they can get.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

what about chris anderson's salary? how does that work? Im assuming he gets no salary since he was kicked out? Does it still count against their cap?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

So we trade Wilcox and a finished McCarty and we get back Cliff and J.R. Smith?

LOL.

^nuff said.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahh why was Chris Andersen kicked out???


HAHHAha ????anyone fill me in???


and hmmm i think without Corey, we need atleast one mediocre scorer...someone 


that can get us some double digit scoring and a good ball handler....J.R Smith 

haha!

doubt it can happen but who knows...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> what about chris anderson's salary? how does that work? Im assuming he gets no salary since he was kicked out? Does it still count against their cap?


I'm pretty sure that the Hornets owe him money for the games he played in/was in uniform for this year, which might be half.

As far as getting JR Smith, I'd love it, but it might cost Korolev IMO, and if we can keep Singleton and Ross after they expire, I'd be all for it


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Won't Ever Happen but played around with Yama's idea:

Clippers Deal:
Walter McCarty
Chris Wilcox
Zeljko Rebraca
Rights to Sofoklis or 2006 2nd Rounder 

Clippers Receive:
JR Smith
Maciej Lampe
Clifford Robinson


Nets Deal:
Clifford Robinson
Scott Padget
Antoine Wright

Nets Receive:
Chris Wilcox
Jackson Vroman

Hornets Trade:
JR Smith
Jackson Vroman
Maciej Lampe

Hornets Recieve:
Zeljko Rebraca
Walter McCarty
Rights to Sofoklis - or 2006 2nd Rounder via Clippers
Scott Padgett
Antoine Wright


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont think the one i had was that laughable if the variables i mentioned were there such as the hornets just really souring on smith. They would get another young guy wright back, POSSIBLY another big man from the nets, or rebraca from the clippers. And its not like cliff robinson at 60 years old is that high rated of a commodity. So the clippers would be giving up a bright young PF plus a filler for a 40 year old, and a high schooler who has fallen out of the rotation on his team. Not as far fetched as say vince carter for whatever he was traded for, or half of the other trades we see.

Anyway, im still curious as to what the nets were talking about when they said they thought the clippers were keeping wilcox in order to save him for a bigger trade.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This rumor dropped off fast. Not one of the major newspapers in LA or NJ has reported anything on it. Nor did ESPN on their website mention it once.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

well even new jersey a while back said it was a dead deal...thats why i thought it was weird that wilcox would bring it up.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahahh why was Chris Andersen kicked out???
> 
> 
> HAHHAha ????anyone fill me in???
> ...


Banned for Drugs


----------

